# Numerous makes and models identification



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello, I am new to antique and vintage bicycles, as far as owning anyway. I recently inherited some property and on this property in an old garage there were 50+ old bike frames and parts galore, I mean litreally over 150 chain rings 100 sets of handle bars, 50 drop stands, hundreds of crank arms, fenders,seats and more, I believe that I have frames from late 1890s through the 1960s. If I am not mistaken I have identified quite a few 1920s mead rangers,some schwinn stingrays, earlier schwinn pre 1960s quite a few early Elgins and about 30 that I have not had any luck with, some of them have serial numbers and no head badge and vice versa, some of them have partial head badges but all these other 30 have me stuck, some are early single tube, early double bent tube and double straight tube. I have 3 that I think are 1892-1898 but have no idea of maker. I can send or post pictures if someone would be so kind as to help train a rookie any and all help, opinions etc. is greatly appreciated .                                                                      Thank you,  Pat McClerren


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sounds like you have a serious cleaning to do. Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 17, 2019)

Welcome! Let's see some pics!!!


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 17, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Welcome! Let's see some pics!!!



That is no problem, I don't have any on my phone right now but I will post a bunch tomorrow morning


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 18, 2019)

Some old parts are convenient to keep paired together, because it will ensure that they will fit.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/
It is always helpful to identify make/model, if possible, or if you have the patience and time.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 18, 2019)

You can have some fun with all this now!   I would separate the bicycles from the parts, get them out in the sunshine and post some pictures.  Individual parts are good sellers and you should start there to try to thin it all out. Stacked up and not used parts won't help anyone.    Post pics of all the handlebars, cranks,  rings, seats, pedals, racks, etc.  Then work on the complete or nearly complete bicycles.  Pictures are key, and then people will gladly help ID all of it and give you a ballpark value as well...good luck!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 18, 2019)

Post some pics you lucky dog!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2019)

patmcclerren2 said:


> That is no problem, I don't have any on my phone right now but I will post a bunch tomorrow morning


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2019)

I’m in illinois, if you want I’ll come help you clean!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 20, 2019)

Another key to both sales and identification/evaluation, is *lighting*. 
It is best to take pictures in the *daylight*, but avoiding glaring reflections, or dark shadows. 

An overcast or cloudy day is recommended. 
If one works days, perhaps be patient to take pictures on weekends, or other off day.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

SKPC said:


> You can have some fun with all this now!   I would separate the bicycles from the parts, get them out in the sunshine and post some pictures.  Individual parts are good sellers and you should start there to try to thin it all out. Stacked up and not used parts won't help anyone.    Post pics of all the handlebars, cranks,  rings, seats, pedals, racks, etc.  Then work on the complete or nearly complete bicycles.  Pictures are key, and then people will gladly help i.d. all of it and give you a ballpark value as well...good luck!



Thanks for the advice and look forward to viewing the photos, i hope to have a lot posted by tomorrow. i had over 200 pictures taken the other day and i broke my phone so bear with me


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Post some pics you lucky dog!



will do asap had a bunch taken and phone broke hopefully tomorrow


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

patmcclerren2 said:


> Hello, I am new to antique and vintage bicycles, as far as owning anyway. I recently inherited some property and on this property in an old garage there were 50+ old bike frames and parts galore, I mean litreally over 150 chain rings 100 sets of handle bars, 50 drop stands, hundreds of crank arms, fenders,seats and more, I believe that I have frames from late 1890s through the 1960s. If I am not mistaken I have identified quite a few 1920s mead rangers,some schwinn stingrays, earlier schwinn pre 1960s quite a few early Elgins and about 30 that I have not had any luck with, some of them have serial numbers and no head badge and vice versa, some of them have partial head badges but all these other 30 have me stuck, some are early single tube, early double bent tube and double straight tube. I have 3 that I think are 1892-1898 but have no idea of maker. I can send or post pictures if someone would be so kind as to help train a rookie any and all help, opinions etc. is greatly appreciated .                                                                      Thank you,  Pat McClerren





patmcclerren2 said:


> Hello, I am new to antique and vintage bicycles, as far as owning anyway. I recently inherited some property and on this property in an old garage there were 50+ old bike frames and parts galore, I mean litreally over 150 chain rings 100 sets of handle bars, 50 drop stands, hundreds of crank arms, fenders,seats and more, I believe that I have frames from late 1890s through the 1960s. If I am not mistaken I have identified quite a few 1920s mead rangers,some schwinn stingrays, earlier schwinn pre 1960s quite a few early Elgins and about 30 that I have not had any luck with, some of them have serial numbers and no head badge and vice versa, some of them have partial head badges but all these other 30 have me stuck, some are early single tube, early double bent tube and double straight tube. I have 3 that I think are 1892-1898 but have no idea of maker. I can send or post pictures if someone would be so kind as to help train a rookie any and all help, opinions etc. is greatly appreciated .                                                                      Thank you,  Pat McClerren


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

here are a few, I have about 200 more pictures yet to take and post, these are just the easiest to get to at the moment. like I said I am a newbie so all the help I can get is appreciated


----------



## SKPC (Apr 25, 2019)

Try to remember that these frames look in pretty rough condition.  No real paint left, no headbadges and missing most of the parts which can help ID them. Maybe early 1900 to 30's.  The twin straight-bar frame with the two parallel bars on the top you need to show more clear pics of the frame details and if there is any visible damage to the joinery.(cracks/dents)   It may be kind of rare, but we cannot know with fuzzy pics.
     The girls Schwinn isn't really worth much, and the other diamond frame again is rough and not valuable.  The Schwinn drum brake wheel is nice, but is also really rough and missing some parts. This reduces it's value by half, but the hub looks mostly intact with the hardware and original spokes/rim.   Schwinner people: ballpark value on wheel? I would put it up for sale in the for sale section for $200 myself if I was selling it.
     Your future images will need to be more clear if possible to better help cabers help you...


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

I was in a hurry to get something up to look at, I will definitely be posting better pictures and a lot more of them. some of the frames I posted pictures of today have serial numbers but it started to rain and my wife was in a hurry to get out of the rain. I greatly appreciate all of your help


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 25, 2019)

patmcclerren2 said:


> View attachment 986475
> 
> View attachment 986476
> 
> ...




double bar is prob. 1918 Columbia Military bicycle https://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/1918-ww1-columbia-military-model/


----------



## 99 bikes (Apr 26, 2019)

While I can't id the manufacturer, I do have a complete head badge for the Blue Bird diamond frame you have!


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

here is a few more


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

and more


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 26, 2019)

The 8-point chain ring looks like Reading Standard design on a Great Western Mfg. bike built in La Porte IN, near your location. 
The bent-fork lug-frame is an early Colson with Odd-Size bearing one-size only cups.  (I am interested in the cups & parts). 
The double straight bar does not say Westfield to me; it is a taller frame (24"?) for a bigger (heavier) rider, and there appears much rust pitting.
The shipping cost on these rusty frames may be prohibitive.  You can start high and then later lower the starting bid amount or buy-it now price or both. 
Not sure about re-list fees.
Many novices sometimes start way to high; they hear a one once went for price and make that their "starting" bid (ugh). 
Some of the stuff almost looks like give-away items.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

can anybody help identify any of these


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The 8-point chain ring looks like Reading Standard design on a Great Western Mfg. bike built in La Porte IN, near your location.
> The bent-fork lug-frame is an early Colson with Odd-Size bearing one-size only cups.  (I am interested in the cups & parts).
> The double straight bar does not say Westfield to me; it is a taller frame (24"?) for a bigger (heavier) rider, and there appears much rust pitting.
> The shipping cost on these rusty frames may be prohibitive.  You can start high and then later lower the starting bid amount or buy-it now price or both.
> ...



you know some of what I have is and would be giveaways if someone where to want all of it, I have soooo much more


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

a few more


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

some saddles all rough but any info is something


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

assorted bars crank sets saddles


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

more stuff


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

little more


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 26, 2019)

8-point is Great Western Mfg. (Reading Standard design).
4-heart is Snyder Mfg. (Rollfast, Hawthorne, or nearer your location E.C. Simmons St. Louis MO).
10-swirl (5 large & small) is a 1936-37 Cleveland Welding; nice, somewhat rare.
4-bean is a Davis No. 5; ones with 6 drive pins also likely Davis.
6-spokes look like early Napoleons.
5-point star is Snyder-Rollfast.
Large 5-heart is likely Colson; other likely not Colson or Huffy, but earlier like Miami?
Star of David looks like a post-Davis (No. 6) by Shelby, with cost savings by not drilling 5 extra holes.
Oh, and the Double-D drive ( no pin ) may be Westfield, seen on Seminole bikes; rare looking design, (but an odd crank is needed to use it).

Hearts with triangles is likely Scwhinn.
5-arm look like a Pope-Westfield two-piece crank, except maybe the slotted drive pin.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 26, 2019)

these are the last pics im going to flood you folks with today, but expect about 3 more days of this


----------



## stezell (Apr 28, 2019)

Very cool parts you have there Pat. I think maybe to save you some time take a picture of the frame, serial number, and head badge if available. If anyone is interested in any one in particular they can message you for more pictures. Not telling you what to do just a suggestion sir, Thanks for posting.

Sean


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 28, 2019)

stezell said:


> Very cool parts you have there Pat. I think maybe to save you some time take a picture of the frame, serial number, and head badge if available. If anyone is interested in any one in particular they can message you for more pictures. Not telling you what to do just a suggestion sir, Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sean



Thank you sir,,any help is needed and appreciated


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 29, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The 8-point chain ring looks like Reading Standard design on a Great Western Mfg. bike built in La Porte IN, near your location.
> The bent-fork lug-frame is an early Colson with Odd-Size bearing one-size only cups.  (I am interested in the cups & parts).
> The double straight bar does not say Westfield to me; it is a taller frame (24"?) for a bigger (heavier) rider, and there appears much rust pitting.
> The shipping cost on these rusty frames may be prohibitive.  You can start high and then later lower the starting bid amount or buy-it now price or both.
> ...



do you still have need for those early colson parts?


----------

